# "Мутная" голова



## gold (19 Июн 2014)

Здравствуйте,подскажите пожалуйста,могут ли данные симптомы как то пересекаться с позвоночником?
Беспокоит постоянный туман в голове на протяжении двух лет,как будто голова в полусне(тумане),ощущение будто нетрезв (схоже с легким опьянением),сонливость,иногда состояние усиливается.Думать,воспринимать текст,соображать,очень трудно,приходится заставлять себя,что-бы понять хоть что то,Этот туман в голове за два года не проходил ни разу,можно лишь отвлечься от этого состояния на время.

Этот туман начался летом 2012 года,тогда мне было 15 лет,сейчас 17.Началось все, предположительно с того,что встретивший с летними каникулами в 2012 году я перестал вылазить за за компьютера вообще,сидел за ним сутками,ложился спать в 6-8 утра,просыпался в 4-6 вечера,и так каждый день.
На протяжении всей моей жизни основный развлечением является компьютер,за которым я провожу по часов 8 в день на протяжении уже многих лет,за спиной,осанкой я никогда не следил,возможно ли,что из-за постоянного времяпрепровождения за компьютером в бог пойми какой позе на протяжении многих лет,где нибудь в позвоночнике (возможно в шейном отделе) что нибудь передавило,защемило,или деформировалось? На днях делал рентген грудного и поясничного отдела позвоночника,рентгенолог написал заключение что имеется сколиоз поясничного отдела позвоночника 1 степени,более потологий они не нашли.

Еще на этой неделе начал ходить в спорт зал,после упражнения становой тяги со штангой,в глазах все расплылось,лица,предметы,такое состояние длилось минут 20,после того как "расплытие" прошло заболела голова в области лба,придя домой померил давление 120/70 и температуру 36.7 Возможно это как нибудь может относится к моему туману в голове.


----------



## doc (20 Июн 2014)

Для здоровья опорно-двигательного аппарата пожалуй нет ничего более вредного, чем многочасовые зависания на компьютере.
Спина, поясница, шея - что заболит вперёд, предугадать трудно. В Вашей ситуации слабым звеном оказалась шея (хотя поясница, скорее всего тоже пострадала, если там сколиоз).
Рекомендация номер один: _"встать из-за стола"_ - компьютер под запрет, сидячую жизнь прекратить.
Рекомендация номер два: начать делать гимнастику и _"выйти на улицу"_ - т.е. ходьба, велосипед, подвижные игры (не штанга!).
Рекомендация номер три: "помощь профессионалов" - консультация невролога, осмотр и лечение у мануального терапевта.


----------



## gold (20 Июн 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Для здоровья опорно-двигательного аппарата пожалуй нет ничего более вредного, чем многочасовые зависания на компьютере.
> Спина, поясница, шея - что заболит вперёд, предугадать трудно. В Вашей ситуации слабым звеном оказалась шея (хотя поясница, скорее всего тоже пострадала, если там сколиоз).
> Рекомендация номер один: _"встать из-за стола"_ - компьютер под запрет, сидячую жизнь прекратить.
> Рекомендация номер два: начать делать гимнастику и _"выйти на улицу"_ - т.е. ходьба, велосипед, подвижные игры (не штанга!).
> Рекомендация номер три: "помощь профессионалов" - консультация невролога, осмотр и лечение у мануального терапевта.


doc,спасибо большое за консультацию и рекомендации,то что с компьютером нужно завязывать я уже начал понимать давно,без особой нужны постараюсь к нему не подходить.Сегодня был у ортопеда,оказывается помимо сколиоза есть еще какая-то болячка,но я так и не понял какая,приложу заключения,может вы поможете разобраться.Если исключить спортзал,турник и бассейн пойдут на пользу?К неврологу обязательно пойду в ближайшее время,буду давить на обследование шейного отдела,вообще если в тумане виноват позвоночник то предположительно в каком его отделе искать причины? Спасибо.


----------



## gold (11 Июл 2014)

Здравствуйте еще раз, на данный момент сделал ЭКГ,ЭЭГ,УЗДГ шеи,кровь общ.Рентген поясничного отдела позвоночника и грудного.Еще нужно сделать рентген шейного отдела,и гл,дно.На данном этапе есть сколиоз поясничного отдела 1 степени,и где то там же остеохондрапатия.На УЗДГ поставили заключение: Признаки гипоплазии правой ПА. Гемодинамически значимые изменения по ПА при функциональных нагрузках с обеих сторон. Был у невролога,на втором посещении меня отшили с диагнозом ВСД,выписала новопассит,магне В6,ноотропил,пить думаю смысла нету,и сказала если не пройдет приходить через 2 месяца,на УЗДГ я настоял сам,она говорит знает какие симптомы при проблеммах с шеей,и смысла делать УЗДГ нету,в общем показать результаты УЗДГ ей не получилось,из за того что 'приходи через 2 месяца'.Хотел спросить,стоит ли посетить невролога еще раз с результатами УЗДГ,может ли такой диагноз давать мои симптомы?За компьютером больше не сижу вообще,только через планшет) В первом посту я описывал что после физ нагрузок все плывет в глазах,недавно играл в футбол,повторилось точно такое же состояние,в глазах все начинает плыть с нарастающими темпами до такой степени,что вообще ничего не видно,через минут 20 начинает спадать и начинает болеть голова.

     

Ко всему выше упомянутому хочу добавить что шея не болит,но зато вся хрустит,щелкает,бывает дискомфорт,бывает как будто песок внутри пересыпается.


----------



## sergunok (4 Фев 2016)

*gold*, привет!

Прошла ли мутность?
У меня очень похожее.

И тоже бывает что-то со зрением,
а потом головная боль на день.


----------



## Антон28 (18 Авг 2016)

Привет, у тебя получилось  побороть это???
  У меня проблема уже 3 месяца, началось все с гайморита, сделали прокол, пропил антибиотики неделю, через неделю внезапно появилась какая-то туманность в голове, тяжесть, но голова не болит. Много врачей обошел, ЛОР сказал что из-за искривленной перегородки, лег на операцию, исправил перегородку носа, но симптомы все остались. Прокололи мне 10 раз внутривенно актовигин, 9 уколов внутремышечно глиателин, пил нейромидин, парацетам (то что прописывал манульщик) эффекта ноль. На МРТ мозга и вен, сосудов, артерий мозга все в норме. С шеей есть небольшие отклонения, венозный отток в стоячем положении хуже. Сейчас делаю массажи шейно-овортниковой зоны и головы, эффекта ноль пока. Пробовали делать магнитотерапию на голову и электрофорез на позвоночник, после процедур ужасно кружится голова, болит и подташнивает, прекратил их делать... Сейчас невролог прописала магний б6, пить адаптол и детралекс, колоть внутримышечно мексидол. Пока эффектов ноль, уже отчаиваюсь, куда копать и как можно вылечиться?

Спортом перестал заниматься, только пожму штангу или даже просто несколько подходов на брусья или просто эспандер пожать и голова тяжеленная и плывет...
и есть одно НО.. лежа-мне лучше!, стоя -туман тяжесть в голове, сидя- среднее состояние.

А внутриглазное давление мерили?


----------



## sergunok (22 Июл 2017)

Привет! У меня похожее. Удалось излечиться?


----------



## Евгений75 (17 Авг 2017)

У меня такая фигня была лет 10 если не больше. Вылечилось за 3 сеанса у кинезиотерапевта.
Он это объяснил зажатием какой-то мышцей какого-то сосуда.
Еще об этом Алексеев в одном из видео объясняет. Типа можно не пить алкоголь и быть всегда пьяным - экономия для бюджета на лицо.


----------



## vadim2 (22 Май 2021)

Всем здравствуйте.
Если вдруг, кому- то удалось победить эту историю, пожалуйста отпишитесь хоть о чем-то.



Евгений75 написал(а):


> У меня такая фигня была лет 10 если не больше. Вылечилось за 3 сеанса у кинезиотерапевта.
> Он это объяснил зажатием какой-то мышцей какого-то сосуда.
> Еще об этом Алексеев в одном из видео объясняет. Типа можно не пить алкоголь и быть всегда пьяным - экономия для бюджета на лицо.


расскажите подробнее о своей истории,  в идеале и видео это найти и ознакомиться о чем речь


----------

